# A day at the cow sale



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

One Friday we went to the cow sale, and were big time cow buyers, well small time. We ended up buying 17 head. Most of what we bought are between 3 to 6 year old, We did get two heifers, and one 6 to 9 year old cow. We averaged about $975 per head. Some of them look a bit rough. The did have some really nice three year old bred cows that went for between $1800 to $1900, and some bred heifers that sold between $1200 to $1400. Unfortunately they were not withing our price range. They started to get a little cheaper as the sale drug on. We wanted to pick up another 8 head, but was getting tired. I guess we will go to next Fridays sale.
















We vaccinated, taged and branded them on Saturarday. My brand look pretty good on the cow.

Jay


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Those prices are similar to here.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good Deal!

We are not seeing many good, heavy bred cows go for $1900 here. It is a buyers market. The cows seem to be in good flesh.

The brand looks nice.

I sold 26 weaned calves today and think they sold well considering. Sold some cull cows I should have let go last year.


----------

